# Sabine Lake Fishing Saturday April 20th



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Captain Marty has an opening this Saturday to fish Louisiana at Sabine Lake.

It will be a little cool Saturday morning but the fishing should be great after this front passes.

Call me at 713.703.1431


----------



## lufkinmike (Feb 3, 2011)

anyone want to split a trip?


----------



## Superman502 (Jul 27, 2012)

How much would it be to split the trip?


----------



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

$300 for two fishermen, $150 ea. Wind should die down tonite. It is blowing at 15 to 20 from the north now. Tides are high.


----------



## Waynelll (Sep 15, 2011)

That's great fishing there Captain Marty!!!!!


----------

